# kitchener/waterloo support group?



## jenleb (Jan 28, 2013)

I am wondering whether there are any SA support groups in the Kitchener/Waterloo, Ontario area? I am a universty student struggling with SA and would love to go to some sort of support group. If anyone knows of any please let me know, thanks


----------

